# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Những điểm đến du lịch hàng đầu của năm 2012 - dia diem du lich hang dau nam 2012

## thietht

Từ những ngọn đồi lãng mạn của Croatia đến bãi biển tuyệt đẹp ở Thái Lan là top 20 điểm đến du lịch hấp dẫn nhất do tạp chí Traveler đề cử.

1. Virunga Volcanoes


2. Sri Lanka


3. Sonoma, California


4. Panama


5. Peru


6. Oman


7. North Colombia


8. New Zealand


9. Muskoka, Ontario


10. Mongolia


11. London


12. Koh Lipe, Thailand

----------


## thietht

13. Istria, Croatia


14. Iceland


15. Guatemala


16.Greece


17. Dresden


18. Costa Brava


19. Belfast, Northern Ireland


20. Pittsburgh




(Theo Traveler)

----------


## haianh.lenam

MATA– phòng vé máy bay chuyên sâu tuyến quốc Tế, đặc biệt ve may bay Ha Noi London, ve may bay Ha Noi Paris, ve may bay Ha Noi Singapore, ve may bay Ha Noi Bang Kok, ve may bay Ha Noi Moscow, ve may bay Ha Noi Frankfurt   và nhiều điểm đến thú vị khác nữa. Chúng tôi với đội ngũ nhân viên lâu năm cùng thế mạnh cung cấp vé máy bay quốc tế hàng ngày sẽ giúp quý khách hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng phục vụ cùng sự tận tình cao nhất trước, trong và sau chuyến bay.
Thông tin chi tiết mời các bạn gọi đến SDT: 0928.33.00.33 để được tư vấn
Vé máy bay - bán vé máy bay - vé máy bay giá rẻ - đặt vé máy bay

----------


## suongrong

quá đẹp, trời ơi có tiền là đi ngay

----------

